# Angelfish With Female Bettas?



## BubbleBetta (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi! I am new to this website but have kept fish for several years now. I have had bettas, guppies, blood fin tetras, plecos, and different types of snails. However, I am ready to branch out. I was looking at either gourami or angelfish. Here’s the catch though, the fish will be in a 20 gallon long with plants but also open space. I will try to add a picture below but keep in mind I am adding more plants to it. Some plants will be live. Overall I just need to know if angelfish can go with female bettas and maybe some neon tetras. Please let me know as I would love to get some more fish in there soon. Thank you so much!:grin2:


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

i've kept angelfish up to 3inches with my bettas before with no problems, if you have extremely large angels around the 6 inch mark, there could be some problems. Also 20 gallons is near the bare minimum gallons required for angel fish to thrive.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

A 20 long is much too short for angels, the minimum height you should go for them is a 20 high, they need that vertical swim space more than other fish species.

Gourami can get extremely territorial and aggressive with anabantoids like Betta. It always depends on the individual temperament of course, and your tank should have at least 2/3 of it with visual breaks, but even then I'd recommend having a backup plan for the gourami or the betta.


----------



## FishClan (Mar 3, 2018)

I currently have Angels, if you plan on doing live plants I would definitely reconsider getting Angels. They will eat the plants within seconds. Figured that out the hard way...

I currently have a male Betta in with Gouramis & they get along well. Depends on your Bettas temperament & the other tank mates as well.


----------



## FishClan (Mar 3, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend them in a 20 long either. They swim in an upwards motion & need the height of a tank more. If you're getting a pair of Angels, a 20 isn't going to give any fish in the tank the space they need.


----------



## BubbleBetta (Mar 15, 2018)

Gourami’s were only an idea but I did read that they didn’t get along and decided against it.


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

FishClan said:


> I currently have Angels, if you plan on doing live plants I would definitely reconsider getting Angels. They will eat the plants within seconds.


I've being lucky with angelfish and live plants.


















I wouldn't mix Betta with Angelfish nor Gouramis. I have kept Betta with Neon Tetras, Otocinclus and Shrimps without much trouble, being the Betta the last addition to the tank, but that's just my personal experience.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess it all depends on the individual fish. I have had bad eperiences with angles and (especially) long finned bettas. Even worst; guramis with bettas. However, I never had problems with any of them with live plants. If you do get the angles, just be careful.


----------



## Vladrick (May 14, 2018)

I kept an angelfish in a community tank once, (30 gallon tank) and it thrived and grew.... boy did it grow. it was around 6 to 7in from top fin to bottom fin. When it was younger it was very docile. But as it grew in size it became very aggressive. I at one point with that Angelfish had around 30 fish in that tank it started killing all the fish smaller than it, it slaughtered two sets of schooling fish, (Neon Tetras and Zebra Danios I had around 8-10 of each) were all killed off, not including various other fish I only had 1 of. I ended up selling the Angelfish back to the pet store I got it from - because it couldn't live with any fish smaller than it. By the time I got rid of it however, out of all the fish I had in there at the time (around 30) the only fish that survived were my bottom feeders (loaches, catfish, Chinese Algae Eater and a few snails).


----------

